# Freshly Baked Loaf MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm



## petach (Sep 17, 2013)

Freshy Baked 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 17, 2013)

petach said:


> Freshy Baked 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Kinda difficult to see the "MMMMMmmmmm" in black & white.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll pass. Though I will take some more wine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks good. I like home made bread.

I entered a loaf (my first and only time) at the local fair. It was a magnificent huge loaf, one where everything seemed to go just right. Whole wheat with 12 grain cereal in it. It one a blue ribbon plus a grand champion in the bread category. This is a small county fair in Northern Idaho. The fair is bigger by far than the town that hosts it.

Here is the bread section in glorious black and white. Then, a heavy crop with color to show my only ever fair entry and blue ribbon and grand champion ribbon.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 17, 2013)

Why B&W? Looks like it's burnt... Do you have the RAW version? Maybe you can process again. Thanks.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats on the blue ribbon! Many talents.

I like the b&W.

I am curious, Adult Yeast? Is there adolescent yeast? What exactly does that mean for the non-bakers amongst us?

sek


----------



## petach (Sep 17, 2013)

Like wholemeal bread, the B&W treatment is not to all tastes. It looked far less interesting to me in its brown wholemeal sort of way, so I funked it up a bit.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 17, 2013)

BW looks like a rock 

meanwhile in germany...


----------



## alfredo (Sep 17, 2013)

Indeed it looks like the moon! Nice effect after all.


----------



## Ron Bailey (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the B&W OP image and recognize REAL bread when I see it. Most of you guys sound like you buy that junk they sell in the grocery store.  Have most of you never had real, home made bread? I like the looks of the color image of the Grand Champion as well. Congrats. Adult category for baking. That means there is a kids category, etc. Geez, never been to real county fair either, eh? Deprived.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

petach said:


> so I funked it up a bit.


    Sorry, but after looking at the picture I could not help read the word "funked" with the n replaced by a "c"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Congrats on the blue ribbon! Many talents.
> 
> I like the b&W.
> 
> ...


At local fairs, they have different age categories as well as different types of breads, so Adult stands for a entry from a Adult, and Yeast means that yeast was used to make the dough rise.


There is a Junior category for younger entrants, so it would be Junior Yeast.


This is also bread machine bread, and its a separate category, seeing that bread machine bread is often not quite as nice as hand made. In my case, they lumped them all together due to the few entries. I had just bought a new bread machine, and the local 4H leader was urging the parents of the 4H children to enter something, so it was a one shot deal.

I had just bought my 35mmL about 2 days before the fair, so I used it on my 5D MK II exclusively all day at the fair. It wasn't always the best choice, but it did the job.


----------



## rpt (Sep 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the blue ribbon! Many talents.
> ...


Ah! I was wondering if "adult" referred to the yeast or one had to show proof of age to be allowed to eat it 

It looks great! I am sure it tasted great. Congratulations!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography & sandymandy,

Those pics of the bread loaves look very yummy ... they truly have the "MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm" factor.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography & sandymandy,
> 
> Those pics of the bread loaves look very yummy ... they truly have the "MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm" factor.



Thank you! Altough my bread is more arabian than german


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 20, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography & sandymandy,
> ...


----------

